# Smoking Pipes on Stage



## bobgaggle (Dec 9, 2007)

In my freshman year of high school, I played Barbouille in "The Jealous Husband". Because of drug laws concerning government property, naturally I couldn't smoke a tobacco pipe on stage, but the director decided that incense isn't a drug. I took a small cone on incense, lit it, stuck it in the pipe and smoked it for the whole show...young and unafraid of risks. During one performance, I was gesticulating madly with the pipe, having forgotten the burning substance in the bowl, when the incense popped out, leaving me fumbling wildly on stage with this smoldering ashy thing. Needless to say, always play it safe when there's fire on stage.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Dec 9, 2007)

audiences are generally pretty willing to believe whatever you present them with...may ext time try some talc powder, or even flour, in the pipe, and them just puff every once in a while....and it looks like smoke coming out. it also makes everyone much happier and less nervous


----------



## avkid (Dec 9, 2007)

You can use a small piece of screening to keep the incense from falling out next time.

Schools are not gov't buildings BTW.


----------



## mbenonis (Dec 9, 2007)

avkid said:


> Schools are not gov't buildings BTW.



Public schools are local government buildings, and occupants are required to abide by all government regulations while in them.


----------



## avkid (Dec 9, 2007)

mbenonis said:


> Public schools are local government buildings, and occupants are required to abide by all government regulations while in them.


In some places, yes.
In this part of New York, no.

County School districts are most certainly.

The no smoking thing applies to all places of business in most states where there are laws on the books.


----------



## Van (Dec 10, 2007)

Oddly enough I think smoking real pipe tobacco would be healthier for you than smoking incense. It's made from Camel dung and ground herbs and herbal extracts. With manufacturing processes being what they are in most third world countries, I don't think I'd want it that close to my lungs. < He said reaching to hide the box of Marlboro in the top draw.>


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 12, 2007)

Van said:


> Oddly enough I think smoking real pipe tobacco would be healthier for you than smoking incense.



well, like I said, young and fearless...


----------

